# Let’s see some pictures of she or he sheds.



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2022)

I’ll start with this one. Anyone have a real one that you use?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 4, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Anyone have a real one that you use?


Yep, siting in it as I post this.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Mar 4, 2022)

250 sqft Off-Grid Tiny Home


----------



## oldpop (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Mar 4, 2022)

Artist She-Shed


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 4, 2022)

My she shed is a caravan parked on the lawn at the back of the property. I wouldn’t be without it.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2022)

oldpop said:


> View attachment 211533


Reminds me of our old wood shed back in the 40s. I had a secret room in ours.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, siting in it as I post this.
> View attachment 211525


Fantastic place Rob. Would be my go to place too.


----------



## Lara (Mar 4, 2022)

She Shed.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 4, 2022)

Having a largish house and no children meant that we could make use of a spare bedroom for other purposes, that's exactly what my wife did when indulging in her passion of dressmaking. However she always hankered after a studio, so, when she retired I treated her to a sewing cabin.

It's unique in that it was built from the ground up instead of it being bought and assembled on site. The construction is much like a house in the it has two walls with insulation lining the cavity. The carpenter made shelves to display her vintage sewing machines, the windows are lead lined and double glazed and she absolutely loves it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2022)

A she shed fit for a queen!




https://www.architecturaldigest.com...e-most-perfect-miniature-playhouse-growing-up


----------



## timoc (Mar 4, 2022)

*I can't *find a photo of my main shed, but here's a picture of my small one where I store my ice cream.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2022)

timoc said:


> *I can't *find a photo of my main shed, but here's a picture of my small one where I store my ice cream.
> 
> View attachment 211586


Wow.  That would work for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 5, 2022)

timoc said:


> *I can't *find a photo of my main shed, but here's a picture of my small one where I store my ice cream.
> 
> View attachment 211586


The ideal shed for any ice cream addict.

My ideal shed would be one of the thousands of former railway stations left abandoned after a third of our rail network was closed in the 60's. One such station was Horsebridge, seen here in it's working days:

Horsebridge suffered the same fate as so many other abandoned stations, it was left to rot and soon went to wreck and ruin.

However, one enterprising couple saw a business opportunity and rescued Horsebridge.
It became a wonderful wedding venue, I know because I went to a wedding there.
To supplement an extra income traditional cream teas are served. Here is the Phoenix
that is Horsebridge station today. Some shed, huh?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Reminds me of some outhouses I have seen in areas where deep  snow happens.  Provides necessary access no matter the depth!

Probably not what this one is.


----------



## RFW (Mar 6, 2022)

Lara said:


> She Shed.
> View attachment 211560


This is what I thought of when I read the title.


----------

